# Is this the Striper weekend in the Del surf



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Reports are they are catching them along the beaches by boat and there is bait in the IRI looks like a chance by surf or longlining the inlet , I'm considering a run down on sat morning 


9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Not sure what you mean by "longlining the inlet".


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

catman said:


> Not sure what you mean by "longlining the inlet".


longlining is using a 10-11 foot rod with braid a 4-5 oz weight a 3 way swivel with a dropper fly and worm and casting into the middle as far as u can and bouncing it along the edge by the coast guard station , I'm more than sure they will be out the tomorrow night , 

9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks 9 and good luck.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Before you get yourself all juiced up : I only know of 1 verified with picture- 41" bass caught in the surf in delaware this week..we tried monday in a spot where gannets had been seen diving the day before, and got nothing but sharks(smooth spiny and the ones with teeth that inhale your whole rig)..had a strong NE swell leftover from the super moon which caused even an 8oz sinker to roll down the beach... 
They are barely beginning to show up...
P.S. longlining the inlet is usually something them boys do during the winter targeting residents that winter over there...Right now I'd be tossing bucktails,or swimshads on either the north or south jetties... 

conclusion - don't expect much and you won't be disappointed


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Should be very nice weather this weekend chasing Rock migrating south at the inlet.

30's and 20 mph winds in your face with rain and snow......beautiful conditions for Stripers.

*Kracka*, let us know how you do throwing SP minnows, swimbaits and plugs.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Before you get yourself all juiced up : I only know of 1 verified with picture- 41" bass caught in the surf in delaware this week..we tried monday in a spot where gannets had been seen diving the day before, and got nothing but sharks(smooth spiny and the ones with teeth that inhale your whole rig)..had a strong NE swell leftover from the super moon which caused even an 8oz sinker to roll down the beach...
> They are barely beginning to show up...
> P.S. longlining the inlet is usually something them boys do during the winter targeting residents that winter over there...Right now I'd be tossing bucktails,or swimshads on either the north or south jetties...
> 
> conclusion - don't expect much and you won't be disappointed


Never do ,,few yrs back I saw several slobs come over the rail on a dropper , think my days of the jetty might be done , surf or rail but with the forecast getting worse I'm not sure I'll go this weekend 

9


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Should be very nice weather this weekend chasing Rock migrating south at the inlet.
> 
> 30's and 20 mph winds in your face with rain and snow......beautiful conditions for Stripers.
> 
> *Kracka*, let us know how you do throwing SP minnows, swimbaits and plugs.


I had planned to put a good hard shift in but a trap strain has me out of commission at the moment. If I can get it together in time I'll give it a go.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I will be trying for the little fish somewhere. Maybe in the snow. Good luck guys!


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/DelawareSu...666643743619/1629666643743619/?type=3&theater
Somebody got one .....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice cold weather rock!
View attachment 48578
View attachment 48578


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

That dink is all of 24"


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Nice cold weather rock!
> View attachment 48578
> View attachment 48578


No workie Nick.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> No workie Nick.


Hmmm, workie on my laptop. Anyway 24" is prime eating size. While I have your attention how about a few of us get together in the spring for a head boat trip. We used to do this a lot back in the day. Makes for bragging rights until the next trip.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

kurazy kracka said:


> That dink is all of 24"


 If you can't see their elbows they are holding out close to camera. Still a nice winter rock.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> That dink is all of 24"


Where's yours ? Dinky Doodle ?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > That dink is all of 24"
> ...


Here you go calling me out again. I've had 7 bass over 40" this season. Still got that hard-on for me. i would have been out this weekend if it weren't for an injury. 
Your ass has gotta be gettin sore by now from riding em so long.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Hmmm, workie on my laptop. Anyway 24" is prime eating size. While I have your attention how about a few of us get together in the spring for a head boat trip. We used to do this a lot back in the day. Makes for bragging rights until the next trip.


Sounds great. How bout a Halibut trip fishing live candy bait(squid)?
Damn I need to get all my pics digitized.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Slow down guys no need for the BS fishing is great catching is a bonus what's even better is doing it with friends especially ones you meet online whether it's here or somewhere else , I like the surf I'd love to fish with the salta , like the rail or jetty ya you Kracka , cat man anytime . Just to name few of you guys , being a older guy at 57 I've learned you simply can't have enough fishing friends and it's been rare that I've found once on the beach the rail the pier where we don't all get along , 


9


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Sounds great. How bout a Halibut trip fishing live candy bait(squid)?
> Damn I need to get all my pics digitized.


Cali no Halibut in our waters - too far south. I am however going to spend 10 days in July in Moss Beach/Half Moon Bay CA and will get out at least once mooching Halibut.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> Here you go calling me out again. I've had 7 bass over 40" this season. Still got that hard-on for me. i would have been out this weekend if it weren't for an injury.
> Your ass has gotta be gettin sore by now from riding em so long.


Sometimes I think one of the reasons I'm on this forum is just to keep you and your FISHING GOD-complex in check ! 
Here these guys are out yesterday on a delaware beach ,breaking their hump, fishing in a mini blizzard-they catch a striper...and all you can do is say something negative about it !
You are way too full of yourself ,brother...and your snarkey ,look down the nose,comment above proves it ! 
and btw: some of your superstar friends from SOL were out yesterday afternoon,same time, not to far from where these guys were fishing....and they got skunked


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go calling me out again. I've had 7 bass over 40" this season. Still got that hard-on for me. i would have been out this weekend if it weren't for an injury.
> ...


I did terrible this year. I was shown up by a lot of people too. Having 1 resident short bass caught in the surf doesn't mean much though. I would have loved to be out there catching those shorts if my body allowed it. 

You and this SOL shit too. I don't personally know anyone who fishes DE that's on SOL except 1 guy who would run circles around you, I and everyone else on bass out there.

You chose to me out per usual


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Now Now fellas........

"we all need to get along"
Rodney King


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys what does SOL mean other than S### Out of Luck?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

catman said:


> Hey guys what does SOL mean other than S### Out of Luck?


strippers online


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Benji I should have known that. Since I don't target them any more it's not a site I'd normally visit.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> Thanks Benji I should have known that. Since I don't target them any more it's not a site I'd normally visit.


Yep, need to target NoCal Halibut and Kings Catman.
Deepwater rockfish and LingCod too.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Yep, need to target NoCal Halibut and Kings Catman.
> Deepwater rockfish and LingCod too.


Sounds like somebody is home sick. Love me some Halibut fishing.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Benji said:


> strippers online


Well someone has to do this it might as well be me.

If you want scantily clad dancing ladies yes, otherwise Stripers Online.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

NH Paul said:


> Well someone has to do this it might as well be me.
> 
> If you want scantily clad dancing ladies yes, otherwise Stripers Online.


STRIPPERS or STRIPERS - the choice is yours.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

NH Paul said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > strippers online
> ...


HOLY COW!!! There is a whole site for striped bass!?!?!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

catman said:


> NH Paul said:
> 
> 
> > Well someone has to do this it might as well be me.
> ...


Just remember, one is safe for work, the other will get you fired LOL


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> Just remember, one is safe for work, the other will get you fired LOL


Hey I'm retired so it can't get me fired. It can, however; get me divorced.


----------

